# Emachines E520 with Linpus



## mx500torid (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought this Emachines laptop because it was cheap, and granted, you get what you pay for. 
It came with Linpus loaded, but I could never get it to do anything. I tried loading Windows XP on it, but it "blue screened" as soon as it went to restart. This screwed up the original OS install. I sent it back to an Acer repair center in Texas. They said they changed out the hard drive, and reloaded the OS. All i got was [root@localhost]. It wouldn't take any command I typed in. 
The only OS I can get to work at all on this thing is Kalyway 10.5.1. I just can't find any kexts to make the audio, wireless, or network to work. 
Can anyone tell me how to get this thing to work? Is it possible that there is something in the Bios that is keeping it from loading Windows?
I have even tried loading Ubuntu without success. I could really use some help with this.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2009)

that is very strange. i doubt they have anything in the BIOS that would prevent you from loading up another OS on it. Why happens if you try and install Ubuntu?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 27, 2009)

Tried that and xp always stops at the load up screen


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm not sure why that would happen. i would have to see it in person to properly diagnose it. sounds like you got a shit product and they didnt actually fix the problem with it. you should try to get your money back.


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

How much RAM does the laptop have?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 28, 2009)

It came with 1 gig but tried 2 gigs of different ram and same thing.


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh. I asked because on an old P3 machine with 128mb of RAM, I had to partition a swap file before the Ubuntu live CD would load. (It hung in the loading process)

Can you try a really light linux distro? (Puppy, DSL, etc)


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2009)

ubuntu comes up with an error and stops the install. I even have a problem getting Caldera dr dos on a WD data lifeguard cd to run. it ends up with a A:\_ prompt. I am about ready to leave leopard installed, install virtual pc 7, and load xp that way. i am running out of ideas.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2009)

Update found a forum on Woot.com about these and seems no one can get the installed Limpus to work but i did find a post that said you had to change the sata setting in bios from achi to ide and windows would load up am checking it now. Thanks for trying to help. Hope this works.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep update it works fine now also found that had to have service pack 2 installed for xp. Works great now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Update found a forum on Woot.com about these and seems no one can get the installed Limpus to work but i did find a post that said you had to change the sata setting in bios from achi to ide and windows would load up am checking it now. Thanks for trying to help. Hope this works.



that actually makes a lot of sense. glad you got it to work. i had my sata driver operating an AHCI mode once and it did the same thing to me.


----------

